# World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €



## hebo89 (24. Februar 2014)

*World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Schönen guten Abend,

für meinen nicht sehr computerversierten, aber WoW-verrückten Freund soll ich einen PC zusammen bauen. Hier mal die Fakten (Spoiler aufklappen!)


Spoiler



*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
So wenig wie möglich. Ich sag jetzt aber mal 700 € als Hausnummer.

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)*
Nur der Tower wird gebraucht. Peripherie ist vorhanden. Betriebssystem ist ebenfalls vorhanden (Win 7 Professional 64bit)

*3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)*
Zwei IDE DVD Laufwerke. Auf diese würde ich aber verzichten wollen und ggf. bei Bedarf im Nachgang ein DVD Laufwerk einbauen/kaufen.
Ein recht großer 1080p Fernseher wird als Monitor verwendet werden.

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Eigenbau.

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*
Plasma TV mit 1920 x 1080.

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*
World of Warcraft. Dieses recht regelmäßig und mit 25 Mann im Raid.

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*
Nein, ich werde das Zeugs bestellen, zusammenbauen, Windows und WoW installieren und dann stell ich ihm die Kiste hin und hoffe, dass das Ding dann mind. 3 Jahre läuft.

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*
Die Kalkulation ist ohne HDD und ohne optische Laufwerke.


Ich habe mir bereits eine mögliche Konfiguration überlegt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. Reicht dies um World of Warcraft auf Ultra mit 1080p mit konstanten 40 fps zu spielen? Bedenkt bitte, dass dieses Jahr eine Erweiterung kommen soll, und dabei die Anforderungen steigen können.

(Spoiler aufklappen!)


Spoiler



*CPU Möglichkeit 1*
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
162 Euro

*CPU Möglichkeit 2*
Intel Core i5-4670, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed
180 Euro

*Mainboard*
ASRock B85M Pro4
53 Euro

*RAM*
8 GB - aber was für einen??
ca. 60 Euro

*Case*
gute Frage. Hier im sticky Thread ist vom Enermax Ostrog die Rede. Ist das gut?
40 Euro

*Grafikkarte Möglichkeit 1*
MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB
165 Euro

*Grafikkarte Möglichkeit 2*
GTX 770 2GB - welche GTX 770 ist die "beste"?
ca. 270 Euro

*SSD*
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
75 Euro.

*PSU*
Reichen 400W oder lieber 500W? Ggf. kommen noch 1-2 HDDs und ein optisches Laufwerk dazu.
ca. 45 Euro

*CPU Kühler*
Reicht der Boxed oder brauche ich einen besseren AC Kühler? LC fällt denke ich aus Geldgründen weg.

*Summe: Zwischen 600 und 725 Euro*

Fehlt noch etwas an Hardware?


*Ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Gesucht wird eine PC Konfiguration ohne HDD dafür SSD und ohne optisches Laufwerk um World auf Warcraft in 1080p auf maximalen Grafiksettings mit konstanten 40 fps spielen zu können und das am besten noch die nächsten 2 Jahre.*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

hebo

----------------
Edit: Ergänzung der Anforderung: mind. konstante 40 fps
Edit2: Von euch empfohlene Konfig:


Spoiler



1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-25G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 685,27 Euro

Am Wochenende wird höchstwahrscheinlich bestellt.


Edit3: Das wurde nun so bestellt: (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Moin Hebo,

könnte so aussehen :

1 x Crucial M500 120GB
1 x Intel Core i5-4570
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Raijintek Themis
1 x BitFenix Shadow
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W

Zusammen ungefähr ~ 676,- Taler.

Alternative, mit nem etwas günstigeren Mainboard, aber dem geilen Xeon 1230v3 :

1 x Crucial M500 120GB
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition
1 x ASRock H87 Pro4
1 x Raijintek Themis
1 x BitFenix Shadow
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W

Wären ungefähr ~ 704,- Taler.

Die Teile müssten sowieso bei 2 (eventüll sogar 3) Shops bestellt werden (wegen der Graka, Gehäuse mal schauen...)-

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase

Der i5 4570 ist aber auch saustark.

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi

Edit : Ich bin blind  

Dann schmeiss die HDD und den DVD-Brenner raus, und pack die Crucial ein : Crucial M500 120GB

Crucial M500 240GB

Edit 2 : Habe die Konfigs korrigiert.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Reicht die *Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2 GB* wirklich aus, um die nächsten 2-3 Jahre World of Warcraft auf maximalen Settings (bei 1080p) spielen zu können? Oder ist es bei diesem Spiel eher von Vorteil, eine bessere CPU (wie den E3 statt i5) einzubauen?


----------



## gaini (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Hallo. Ich spiele zwar kein WoW, da her kenne ich auch nich die anvorderungen von dem Siel. was ich dir aber empfehlen würde, da du dir nur ein limit von 700 gesetzt hast.

Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z 195,-
AMD FX-8350 8x 4gHz 162,-
Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Series-DDR3-1866-CL9-8GB-Kit 150,-
XFX R9 280X Black Edition 3gb ram 300,-

da bist du zwar bei 800,- aber du kannst da noch Geld beim Speicher sparen. Ich habe die Hardware auch bei mir drin. ausser ein günztiegeren Speicher und keine Black Edition von der 280x. Habe aber die Taktraten bei mir eingestellt. ich kann z.b. BF4 mit alles auf Ultra bei einer Bildrate von 45FPS spielen. was denke ich locker für WoW reicht. Muss aber noch da zu sagen das ich meine CPU auf 8x 4,6 gHz getaktet habe. was wichtig ist, ist eine gute CPU Kühlung. im Leerlauf verbraucht mein System ca 130Watt. Im Spiel ca. 350 Watt.

Doe Preise habe ich alle von Caseking.de


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die 270X reicht locker die nächsten 2-3 Jahre und soweit icj weiss, kann ein Xeon für WoW auf jeden Fall nicht schaden.

Kannst einfach die 2te Konfig so bestellen, sind nur allererste Sahneteile drin  : E9, Xeon, Gehäuse, SSD, Themis... 

@ Gaini

Klar, man braucht auch ein elendes Board für ~ 195,- Taler 
Der 8350 ist lediglich ein übertakteter 8320, und die werden beide vom Xeon locker abgezogen.
Dominator Ram für 150,- Ocken 

Deine Zusammenstellung ist einfach nur shice ! 

Auch auf 4,6 GHz kommt der 8350 nicht an den Xeon @stock

Dann ist bei deiner miesen Konfig weder ein Gehäuse, noch ein Netzteil oder Kühler dabei, und Du bist schon bei 800,- Talern.

Sach ma, geht´s noch


----------



## Kirch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

eine Sapphire Radeon R7 260X OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11222-07-20G) für unter 100€ würde schon WoW auf Ultra Settings mit 1080 und allen kommenden Addons schaffen.


----------



## dn1987p (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



gaini schrieb:


> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z 195,-
> AMD FX-8350 8x 4gHz 162,-
> Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Series-DDR3-1866-CL9-8GB-Kit 150,-
> 
> Im Leerlauf verbraucht mein System ca 130Watt. Im Spiel ca. 350 Watt.


 
Die Zusammenstellung ist absolut nicht empfehlenswert, 130 Watt im Idle sind unnötig viel heutzutage.

Das MB bringt den meisten Leuten keinen Mehrwert und ist deshalb total überteuert und 8GB Ram für 150€ grenzen schon an Wucher.

Der i5 und erst recht der Xeon sind in Spielen um einiges schneller als der FX und verbrauchen sogar noch weniger Strom.

Über die Grafikkarte kann man diskutieren, eine GTX 770 oder eine R9 280X wären bei entsprechendem Budget ebenfalls eine Option. Wobei für WOW bestimmt auch die R9 270X reichen wird?


----------



## gaini (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

rosigatton. wenn de den fx übertakten willst brauchst du ein bord mit dem chip 990fx. hatte erst das M5A97 EVO R2.0 von ASUS, und da hatte ich schon im Standardbetrieb Probleme "kannst ja mal OC auf ein 90,- Bord versuchen. Und ich mein nich nur 200mHz!". Kann sein das der Xeon in Spielen die Nase vorn hat. aber 100% nich in Multitasking. Des wegen kommt es immer drauf an was man genau vor hat. Und ich denke wenn man sich ein Hardware für über 500,- kauft will man mehr als nur Spielen! Wie geschrieben, ich habe einen  günstiegeren Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

@Rosi: Warum hast du so ein "teures" Netzteil gewählt?
In diesem Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...08-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html#600 wird ein billigeres Netzteil empfohlen: 
be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ODER
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was ist an dem von dir empfohlenen Netzteil (be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) besser?

---------

Die Frage ist, ob der Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 gegenüber dem Core i5-4570 einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringt?
Ebenso frage ich mich, ob die R9 270X deutlicher weniger fps liefert als eine GTX 770 oder besser gesagt: Ist der Mehrpreis für die GTX770 sinnvoll?

Ziel ist es WoW auf maximalen Settings die nächsten 2-3 Jahre spielen zu können. (Ich erwähne das nur nochmal, da ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen kann, das WoW eine CPU Taktrate von 4,6 GHz, 150 Euro RAM Riegel und ein MoBo für 200 Euro braucht!)

-------

@gaini: Siehe erster Post: 
*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*
*Nein*, ich werde das Zeugs bestellen, zusammenbauen, Windows und WoW installieren und dann stell ich ihm die Kiste hin und hoffe, dass das Ding dann mind. 3 Jahre läuft.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

@ Gaini

Ich will den FX ja gar nicht übertakten, weil der imho eh nix taugt 

Steht doch fett im Titel : 
*World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €            


*@ Hebo

Weil das E9 450 Watt ein seeehr gutes Netzteil ist.

Alternativ könntest Du auch das SP7 nehmen : be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31

Das E9 hat halt nochmal bessere Bauteile und 5 Jahre Garantie gibt´s auch drauf.

Und nochmal : Die 270X reicht dicke.


----------



## gaini (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

*dn1987p*

es kommt drauf an. Ich kann mit dem Verbrauch noch leben. Sicher ist der FX zu hoch im Verbrauch im Vergleich zu Intel so wie die abwärme.
Wenn ich die CPU wieder auf 4gHz setze bleibe ich im Leerlauf unter 100Watt und im Spiel bei ca. 250Watt. Man Darf aber auch nich vergessen das ich ne Wasserkühlung und 10 Lüfter im Gehäuse habe, Monitor Tastatur Boxen Maus usw is alles in den Werten mit Drin.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-25G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x Enermax Ostrog schwarz (ECA3250-B)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

*Summe aller Bestpreise: 658,46 Euro*

In dieser Kalkulation habe ich statt dem BitFenix Shadow das Enermax Ostrog, weil es 25 Euro billiger ist.
Ist es deutlich schlechter?

Werden eigentlich noch Gehäuse Lüfter benötigt?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die Zusammenstellung ist .

Für das Ostrog solltest Du aber noch einen Frontlüfter mitbestellen : Produktvergleich 120mm Lüfter

Und der Themis passt nicht ins Ostrog. Da gehen nur Kühler bis 150mm rein.

Dieser ist noch besser (leiser) als der Themis und passt : Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Edit : Ohne Seitenlüfter passen Kühler bis 174mm ins Ostrog, kannst also doch den Themis nehmen, oder halt den True Spirit .


----------



## dn1987p (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



gaini schrieb:


> es kommt drauf an. Ich kann mit dem Verbrauch noch leben. Sicher ist der FX zu hoch im Verbrauch im Vergleich zu Intel so wie die abwärme.
> Wenn ich die CPU wieder auf 4gHz setze bleibe ich im Leerlauf unter 100Watt und im Spiel bei ca. 250Watt. Man Darf aber auch nich vergessen das ich ne Wasserkühlung und 10 Lüfter im Gehäuse habe, Monitor Tastatur Boxen Maus usw is alles in den Werten mit Drin.


 
Ok, dann hört sich der Verbrauch schon nicht mehr so schlimm an. Wie gesagt, wäre eine Intel CPU dennoch die bessere Wahl. Speziell für WOW spielt es aber wahrscheinlich keine Rolle...





hebo89 schrieb:


> In dieser Kalkulation habe ich statt dem BitFenix Shadow das Enermax Ostrog, weil es 25 Euro billiger ist.
> Ist es deutlich schlechter?
> 
> Werden eigentlich noch Gehäuse Lüfter benötigt?


 
Das Gehäuse ist halt klappriger. Aber im Endeffekt ist es egal, durch ein schlechtes Gehäuse entsteht kein großer Nachteil. Höchstens die Kühlleistung kann darunter stark leiden, aber da du eh keine High-End-Komponenten verbaut hast, sollte das egal sein.

Für das Ostrog würde ich mir vielleicht noch einen 120mm Frontlüfter besorgen, ansonsten wirst du nicht viele benötigen, das System wird auch so kühl genug sein. Vielleicht den: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Danke euch beiden!

Bevor ich jetzt noch extra ein Frontlüfter kaufe, nehme ich gleich das bessere Case. Laut @Rosi bräuchte man auch sonst wieder einen anderen CPU Lüfter.

Ich werde meinem Freund nun diese Konfig zeigen (bzw. den Endpreis):

1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-25G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 685,29 Euro


----------



## Robonator (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



> Ich habe mir bereits eine mögliche Konfiguration überlegt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. Reicht dies um World of Warcraft auf Ultra mit 1080p zu spielen? Bedenkt bitte, dass dieses Jahr eine Erweiterung kommen soll, und dabei die Anforderungen steigen können.


Mal so nebenbei. Selbst meine GTX 680 + 2500k schafft auf Ultra nicht immer die 60FPS. Manchmal sogar nur 30-40. Liegt an WoW. Ein Kollege hatte auch Probleme mit seiner Titan, also erwarte keine Wunder das Game läuft einfach schrecklich


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ich persönlich limitiere die Hintergrund fps auf 8 und Vordergrund fps auf 30. Damit mein Mac Mini nicht so heiß wird. 30 fps finde ich bei WoW ausreichend. Selbst 20 fps sind noch auszuhalten.

Aber danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde die Anforderung jetzt genauer spezifizieren:

Reicht folgende Konfig um World of Warcraft auf Ultra mit 1080p mit *konstanten *40 fps zu spielen? 
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-25G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Habe durch nen Thread aus den letzten Tagen mitbekommen, das die Anforderungen von WoW auf jeden Fall ganz schön gestiegen sind.

Mit dem Xeon und der 270X solltest Du auf jeden Fall bestens bedient sein, denke ich .


----------



## dn1987p (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Hmm...

Results: World Of Warcraft: Mists Of Pandaria - Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent 

Vielleicht wäre eine R9 280X doch die bessere Wahl...


----------



## playaz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Hör auf Rosi die Zusammenstellungen sind Super!Spiel gerade selber die Ganze Zeit Wow und habe auch die 270x die Reicht Vollkommen Das spiel ist nunmal Cpu lastig ich habe auch Framedrops bis auf 40 wenn ich Raide oder wenn es in OG voll ist nur ein Bsp.Mit dem Xeon bist du bestens bedient habe selber den I5 4570 der geht auch gut ab!Und der Xeon ist noch Fixer....


----------



## Melphiz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

wer will denn hier was übertakten, lies doch mal, was der TE schreibt ...

Eine R9 270X für WoW auf komplett Ultra im 25 Mann Raid könnte je nach AA-Grad (bspw. 4xMSAA) sogar knapp werden (also knapp an der 30 FPS Grenze), so liest man (tomshardware und Battlenet). Wenn das Geld für eine 770 da ist, würde ich zur Jetstream von Palit greifen, wenn dir FXAA genügt und du MSAA in dem CCC deaktivierst, sollte dir die R9 270X auch noch Freude bereiten

Und ja: Ein CPU-Kühler wäre angebracht, boxed wird dich nicht zufriedenstellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Kühler für den Xeon ist schon in der Konfig


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Februar 2014)

Nimm Rosis Zusammenstellenung das mit FX ist nix


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



Melphiz schrieb:


> Eine R9 270X für WoW auf komplett Ultra im 25 Mann Raid könnte je nach AA-Grad (bspw. 4xMSAA) sogar knapp werden (also knapp an der 30 FPS Grenze), so liest man (tomshardware und Battlenet). Wenn das Geld für eine 770 da ist, würde ich zur Jetstream von Palit greifen, wenn dir FXAA genügt und du MSAA in dem CCC deaktivierst, sollte dir die R9 270X auch noch Freude bereiten


 
Ich werde meinen Freund vor die Wahl stellen: R9 270X oder GTX 770.
Oder ich probiere es mit der R9 270X und schicke zurück, wenn das nicht reicht.
Geht das problemlos mit ausprobierter Hardware?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Februar 2014)

Nein nein,
R270X ist gleich 760
R280X ist gleich 770


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Innerhalb von 14 Tagen kein Problem : Fernabsatzgesetz

@ Specnaz

Lass Hebo doch erstmal die 270X testen, dann können die Jungs immer noch entscheiden, ob sie eine 280X oder GTX770 brauchen.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Nein nein,
> R270X ist gleich 760
> R280X ist gleich 770


 
Ich will ihn vor die Wahl stellen:
billigere R9 270X oder teurere aber performantere GTX 770.

Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass diese zwei Karten nicht auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau sind.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Wenn GTX770 : MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von der 280X wäre diese hier auf Lager : ASUS 90YV0500 - Asus Radeon R9 280X - 3 GB - PCI-E - aktiv bei reichelt elektronik

ASUS Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Sapphire Radeon R9 280X OC Dual-X, 3072 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Danke für die Links. Von der MSI GTX 770 habe ich bereits öfters gelesen, dass sie empfohlen wird.

Die GTX 770 benötigt keine stärkere PSU als die R9 270X? Reichen 450W?
Vielleicht kommen in der Zukunft 1-2 HDDs und/oder ein optisches Laufwerk dazu!


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die 450 Watt reichen auch für einen stark übertakteten i7 und eine 290X im Übermodus .

Mit der GTX770 wird das komplette System maximal an die 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen.
Sind noch geschmeidige 150 Watt Luft nach oben


----------



## dn1987p (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ist denn eine R9 280X für dich komplett raus? Bei dem Test durch Tomshardware  liefert sie immerhin konstantere Bildraten als eine vergleichbare GTX (R9 280X = 7970). Ich beziehe das jetzt vor allem auf die Min-FPS.

//edit:
Wenn ich mir die anderen Auflösungen aber gerade anschaue, finde ich das Resultat schon etwas fragwürdig...


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Nein komplett raus ist prinzipiell gar nichts.

Jetzt schau ich mal wie die R9 270X läuft. Wenn das nichts ist, lass ich den Thread nochmal aufleben.
Ggf. bestelle ich dann einfach die GTX 770 UND die R9 280X und teste, was besser läuft.

Aber meine Hoffnung ist immer noch, dass die günstigere R9 270X reicht.


----------



## dn1987p (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Mhhh von dem bestellen, testen und zurückschicken bin ich echt kein Fan, eigentlich hör ich das gar nicht gern... Am Ende sind das Kosten die auf alle umgewälzt werden und die Produkte teurer machen. 

Aber ist auch irgendwie blöd, dass man sich nicht mal nirgends eine solche Testkarte z.B. gegen Kaution leihen kann. Teilweise ist es einfach schwer abzuschätzen, was genug ist und was nicht


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Daher werde ich ja posten, wie die R9 270X mit dem E3 laufen wird.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die 270X ist ungefähr so stark wie meine 7950, und die ist saustark, finde ich


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Passt diese R9 270X auch: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland?

Edit: Die ist nämlich 17 Euro billiger (bei geizhals) als die 
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Klar passt die auch, ist die gleiche Karte, nur ohne BF4 .

Halt bei MIX oder CSV bestellen, wo die lieferbar ist.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Geizhals hat eine Funktion, wo sie dir raussuchen, bei welchen Händlern man kaufen soll, um ans Preisoptimum zu kommen.
Bei max. zwei Händler kommt folgendes raus: siehe Anhang


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Computeruniverse ist auch völlig in Ordnung


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Top, dann wird so bestellt werden, nachdem ich das mit meinem Freund abgeklärt hab: siehe Anhang


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Der Themis soll unter Last ganz schön aufdrehen, könntest Du im Bios aber runteregeln.

Der hier ist bei Mindfactory erstmal nicht mehr lieferbar, aber (~ 6,- Euro teurer) bei Computeruniverse : Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW (Art.-Nr. 90539863) - Kühlkörper für Prozessoren (CPU Kühler) - computeruniverse

Der ist definitiv seeehr leise 

Das wäre das einzige, was mir noch einfällt.


----------



## Melphiz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Hm, die Lite Retail der R9 270X Dual-X bekommt man bei MF für ~162€ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_935706.html
BitFenix Shadow für 65€ bei MF http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_936306.html

Gibt's ab 500€ nicht eh versandfrei, sonst zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellen und nochmal paar Piepen sparen


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Was bedeutet Lite Retail? 
Du meinst diese hier, oder? 60732 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Edit: Schaut mal bitte in Anhang. Gibt's ein alternatives Gehäuse bei MF?
Dann haben wir alles von einem Händler.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

46966 - Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Aktuell siehe Anhang.

Was bedeutet Lite Retail bei der GraKa?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Joa, astreine Konfig.

Bei Mindfactory haben sich in den letzten Monaten halt immer die Lieferungen der Grakas verzögert, deswegen würde ich da mal anrufen wie es mit der 270X aussieht, ob die wohl übermorgen eintrudelt.
Oder ob mir einer Verzögerung zu rechnen ist.

Gerade wegen einer Graka haben in letzter sehr viele Leute sehr lange auf ihr Paket gewartet


----------



## Melphiz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Kann ich nicht behaupten. Meine R9 270X PCS+ war nach zwei Tagen bei mir (letzte Woche bestellt, letzte Woche erhalten)

Lite Retail bedeutet, dass weniger Zeug dazu ist (bspw. VGA>DVI Adapter o.ä. Kabelzeugs) bzw. nur die Treiber-CD (die man auch nicht nutzt )


----------



## -Neo- (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ich werf mal noch einen Gedankenanreiz in den Raum. Da ich selbst WoW Spiele bin ich etwas in der Materie drin. WoW ist inzwischen was ich beobachten kann eher Grafikkartenlastig, weniger CPU Lastig. Mit dem neuen Addon wird die Grafikengine nochmal gepimpt (wie auch immer die das machen wollen) was die Situation sicher nicht besser macht.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x BitFenix Outlaw USB 2.0 (BFC-OLW-100-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)

Ich halte es bei den Voraussetzungen fast für sinnvoller das Geld eher in die Grafikkarte zu investieren als in die CPU. Letztere kann man bei Bedarf nachrüsten wenn sie doch mal irgendwann zu langsam werden sollte, was weniger kostet als eine neue Graka.. auch im Vergleich zur 270X. Auch beim Tower sehe ich das etwas prakmatischer und verzichte hier lieber auf ein etwas besseres Gehäuse um etwas mehr Geld für die Hardware zu haben. Es bringt der hübscheste Tower nichts wenn das Innenleben zu langsam ist. Bei einem knappen Budget muss man einfach mit ein paar Einschrenkungen leben.
Das obige System liegt bei ~ 750 Euro mit Versand und hat was man braucht. Board und Grakahersteller sind eher Anhaltspunkte und nicht in Stein gemeiselt.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

@ Melphiz

Wenn die Teile lieferbar sind, versenden die ja auch blitzartig.

Aber wenn die selbst auf eine Lieferung warten, kann sich das Wochen hinziehen.


----------



## Melphiz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Aye, hab' auf die Schnelle nicht darauf geachtet, dass die ja die GraKa erst erwarten.
Die Toxic und Vapor-X haben sie lagerhaltig. Auch die Devil von PowerColor.


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

@-Neo-: Die 1 TB HDD kann aus der Konfig ruhig raus. In den Anforderungen (Post #1) habe ich gesagt, dass keine HDD und kein optisches Laufwerk gebraucht wird.

Ich frage mich, ob das billigere Mainboard und das billigere Netzteil viel schlechter sind, als das, was ich zuletzte gepostet habe? Siehe Post #45:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ft-gaming-pc-fuer-ca-700-a-5.html#post6192899

Auf eine schwächere CPU möchte ich eigentlich nicht setzen. Lieber die 50 Euro mehr zahlen und dafür in 2 Jahre eine neue GraKa holen, aber das Mainboard und CPU behalten. Oder ist das eine schlechte Idee?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn der 4450 es nicht mehr schafft schafft es der 4570 auch nicht mehr.


----------



## -Neo- (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



hebo89 schrieb:


> @-Neo-: Die 1 TB HDD kann aus der Konfig ruhig raus. In den Anforderungen (Post #1) habe ich gesagt, dass keine HDD und kein optisches Laufwerk gebraucht wird.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob das billigere Mainboard und das billigere Netzteil viel schlechter sind, als das, was ich zuletzte gepostet habe? Siehe Post #45:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ft-gaming-pc-fuer-ca-700-a-5.html#post6192899
> 
> Auf eine schwächere CPU möchte ich eigentlich nicht setzen. Lieber die 50 Euro mehr zahlen und dafür in 2 Jahre eine neue GraKa holen, aber das Mainboard und CPU behalten. Oder ist das eine schlechte Idee?


 
Sorry das hatte ich überlesen mit der HDD. in dem Fall tausche die CPU gegen den 4570 wobei man den Unterschied so extrem nicht merken wird ob nun 3,1 oder 3,2 Ghz (i5 4570) bzw. 3,4 Ghz (i5 4670), insbesondere bei WoW. Beim Netzteil macht der Unterschied lediglich die 50 Watt Nennleistung aus, der Hersteller bleibt ja der gleiche und im Prinzip auch die Komponenten im großen und ganzen. Die CPU braucht 84 Watt, die R9 280X ~ 200Watt der Rest vielleicht nochmal um die 30-40. Aber wenn die ~ 15 Euro für das stärkere NT drin sind nimm das.

Mainboard ist die Frage was man (wirklich) braucht. Was ich gemacht habe war nicht unbedingt eine verschlechterung nur eine Verkleinerung von ATX auf mATX. Die mATX Mainboards sparen in der Regel nur an den Schnittstellen und sind ansonsten genauso gut oder schlecht wie die großen Brüder. was hier wegfällt sind also nur 2 DDR3 Schnittstellen die man auch nicht unbedingt braucht wenn man bei 8GB bleibt und ein paar PCI(e) Schnittstellen die man aber auch nicht unbedingt braucht wenn man nicht ne Steckkarte für alles mögliche hat. Soundchip, Netzwerkchip etc bleiben in der Regel identisch. In diesem Fall ist billiger nicht gleich schlechter, einfach nur kleiner und daher etwas günstiger.

Unterm Strich wirste mit meiner Konfig mit dem 450W Netzteil, mit dem 4570/4670 und ohne die HDD wieder etwa bei 750Euro rauskommen. Die CPU Lösung mit dem Xeon halte ich in anbetracht der Budgets einfach für zu teuer auch wenn es ein schönes Stück Technik ist


----------



## Kirch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

zum ersten post, die Zusammenstellungen für ein reines WoW System sind meine Meinung nach viel zu groß, damit kann man schon BF4 auf Ultra zocken.

ich werf auch nochmal eine config ein,

1 x AMD A10-7850K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD785KXBJABOX)
1 x Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13 (KHX24C11T3K2/8X)
1 x Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)

zusammen ca. 410€, damit wird WoW auf 1080p mit Ultrasettings und AA bis zum alerletzten Addon super laufen.


----------



## Melphiz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

@Kirch, das halte ich aus grafiktechnischer Sicht für ein Gerücht, möchte sehen, wie du damit auf 1080p alles auf Ultra im 25 Mann Raid >30 FPS bekommst. Das Ding wird vielleicht irgendwie auf gut/hoch ohne groß AA um die 30-36 FPS bringen aber mehr auch nicht.

Edit: leider hat PCGH auch nur auf medium settings ohne AA, ohne AF getestet, um die 60 FPS Marke zu erreichen


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Joa, da war doch vor ein paar Tagen erst ein Thread, in dem festgestellt wurde, das die Anforderungen von WoW stark gestiegen sind.

Also, ein Intel i5 oder Xeon plus eine sehr gute Mittelklassekarte darf es ruhig sein.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



gaini schrieb:


> rosigatton. wenn de den fx übertakten willst brauchst du ein bord mit dem chip 990fx. hatte erst das M5A97 EVO R2.0 von ASUS, und da hatte ich schon im Standardbetrieb Probleme "kannst ja mal OC auf ein 90,- Bord versuchen. Und ich mein nich nur 200mHz!". Kann sein das der Xeon in Spielen die Nase vorn hat. aber 100% nich in Multitasking. Des wegen kommt es immer drauf an was man genau vor hat. Und ich denke wenn man sich ein Hardware für über 500,- kauft will man mehr als nur Spielen! Wie geschrieben, ich habe einen  günstiegeren Arbeitsspeicher.


 
Mist, wow läuft beschissen uf AMD. Außerdem will er nicht übertakten und AMD liegt weit hinten.


----------



## -Neo- (25. Februar 2014)

Melphiz schrieb:


> @Kirch, das halte ich aus grafiktechnischer Sicht für ein Gerücht, möchte sehen, wie du damit auf 1080p alles auf Ultra im 25 Mann Raid >30 FPS bekommst. Das Ding wird vielleicht irgendwie auf gut/hoch ohne groß AA um die 30-36 FPS bringen aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Edit: leider hat PCGH auch nur auf medium settings ohne AA, ohne AF getestet, um die 60 FPS Marke zu erreichen



Kann ich bestätigen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei wo das so einfach gegangen wäre.auch mit nen Urgestein wie wow.nen i5 sollte es schon sein insbesondere in bezug auf die Zukunftssicherheit. 
Ich selbst zocke momentan wow notdürftig über den laptop mit einem a6 quadcore samt radeon dual Grafik mit nen gig dedizierten Grafikspeicher und kann dir sagen das 25er schlachtzüge da echt ned viel Fun machen.über 20 FPS komm ich da nur wenn der RAID grad reggt.wenn Aktion ist ists teilweise ne diashow.
Mich würde die abschließende konfig aber doch interessieren


----------



## hebo89 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ich werde nicht nur die abschließende Konfig posten, sondern auch Testergebnisse. Allerdings werden die Teile erst am Freitag bestellt. Könnte sich also noch ein wenig ziehen.
Ich persönlich würde ja eine gute CPU wie den E3 und eine GraKa á la GTX 770 oder R9 280X wählen. Mal schauen, ob ich meinem Kumpel, für den der PC sein soll, die Mehrkosten plausibel erläutern kann.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Wuerde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen.
Gerade in Anbetracht das das naechste WoW Addon vor der Tuer steht und die ganze Grafik aufgepeppt wird.
Wie da die realen Anforderungen sind, weis glaub ich noch keiner so wirklich.
Ist ein Megaunterschied ob ich jetzt solo irgendwo rumlaufe oder im Raid wo es an jeder Ecke glitzert und funkelt.

Ich habe erst vor kurzem einen Rechner fuer meine Frau die noch aktiv daddelt aufgebaut mit einem 4670k und einer GTX770.
Da die Wasserkuehlung vorhanden war und ich das moegliche Uebertakten nicht im Vorfeld schon zunichte machen wollte, habe ich mich gegen den Xeon und fuer den 4670k entschieden. Wobei kann durchaus passieren das ich den auf einen 4770k austausche, sofern mein Basteldrang unermesslich wird und meine Frau mich laesst 

Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen auf Full HD und Settings alle auf Anschlag ingame: egal wo und wie, nie unter 100FPS, eher 120-150.
Wobei man dazusagen muss: dank Wasserkuehlung haelt die Grafikkarte ihren Boost staendig. 
CPU habe ich (noch) nicht uebertaktet.

Ich denke sie ist fuers Addon geruestet.

Es sind vielleicht durchaus Mehrausgaben, aber wenn dein Kollege wirklich gerne WoW daddelt und aktiv raidet, sollte er sich wirklich die Frage stellen ob er eine halbwegs vernuenftige Loesung haben will oder fuer irgendwas halbgares Geld ausgeben will.

Die Empfehlungen die hier teilweise gemacht werden sind echt haarstraeubend.

P.S. egal was ist, spar nicht beim Netzteil! Ueberleg mal, hier wird angedacht 700 und vielleicht mehr Euro auszugeben, aber die Komponente die die mit am wichtigsten ist, darf nix kosten. Wobei was ueble Netzteile anrichten koennen, liest man immer wieder.
Netzteile haben halt das Problem, das sie keine laengere FPS Balken generieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Joa, liest sich echt gut, Verminaard 

Halbgar wäre der 4570 plus 270X wohl auch nicht, aber klar, wir wollen immer meeeehr POWER  (Tim Taylor )
Deutlich weniger FPS als mit deinem System (´Tschuldigung, dem System deiner Frau ) sollten das auch nicht sein.

Ich denke, die haarsträubende Empfehlung war von "Gaini" 

Und ja, so ist das mit den Netzteilen, die machen ja nur ein bisschen Strom


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Meinem System fehlt noch eine vernuenftige pixelschleuder. Könnte mich weder fuer AMD noch fuer Nvidia entscheiden. Wahrshceinlich geht das warten bis Maxwell. Ne wasserkuehlung wollt ich ja fuer mein System ja auch noch -.-.


----------



## -Neo- (25. Februar 2014)

Im Prinzip ist die Erläuterung ja recht einfach.. Was ist er bereit auf welche Zeitspanne zu investieren. Eine k CPU halte ich zwar für über trieben für den Zweck aber meine konfig mit nen bequiet e9, einem der großen i5 und her 770/280x wirdbwohl irgendwo im Bereich 800-850 liegen wobei die große graka die Lebensspanne erheblich verlängert.
Die große konfig würde ich mal auf etwa fünf Jahre rechnen die kleine eher auf dreieinhalb. Der Rest ist ne milchmädchen Rechnung.
850:60=14,16 €
750:42=17,86 €
Oder anders ausgedrückt wenn er jetzt mehr investiert spart er effektiv geld


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Womit wir uns dann verdächtig einem Oxymoron oder auch Paradoxon nähern


----------



## hebo89 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Passt dieser Warenkorb nun so? (siehe Anhang)
Es sind bewusst 3 Grafikkarten drin. Aber nicht, weil ich alle bestellen möchte, sondern EINE. Dies entscheide nämlich nicht ich, sondern mein Kumpel, für den das Setup wird. Und ihr seid natürlich auch gefragt!


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Jup, passt. Evtl kann man das s7 noch gegen ein e9 tauschen, das s7 kannst du aber auch nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Dito


----------



## hebo89 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Dadurch, dass die R9 280X bei MF nicht lagernd ist, würde man mit der GTX 770 nichts falsch machen, oder?


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Man macht weder mit einer 280X noch 770 was falsch.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Musst die 280X ja nicht unbedingt bei MF bestellen : Grafikkarte AMD Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, Sapphire

Muss auch nicht unbedingt die Sapphire sein : AMD R9 280X 3072MB ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5, DP, HDMI - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Aber mit der GTX770 macht ihr auch nix verkehrt


----------



## hebo89 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Das wurde nun bestellt (siehe Anhang).

Alles in Ordnung so?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Rosigatton (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Jepp, wird ne goile Karre


----------



## hebo89 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Zwar leicht über dem Budget, aber dafür besser


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ja, dass sieht gut aus. 

Für 1,50 Taler mehr würde ich aber diesen Kühler nehmen.

Aber naja, Bestellung ist ja schon raus.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Der Themis ist schon ock 

Im Bios runterregeln, dann passt das.


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Themis ist schon ock


 
Naja, der Thermalright würde etwas langsamer routieren.

Aber egal.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Der True Spirit ist momentan eh kaum zu kriegen, fast überall ausverkauft.


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der True Spirit ist momentan eh kaum zu kriegen, fast überall ausverkauft.


 
Ja Rosi, da hast Du Recht.

Sry, auf die Verfügbarkeit habe ich nicht so geachtet.


----------



## hebo89 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe. In ca. einer Woche werde ich hier Benchmarks liefern.

Hat jemand bestimme Wünsche, was ich testen soll?
Als Spiel kommt leider nur World of Warcraft in Frage. Betriebssystem wird Windows 7 Pro 64bit.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Einfach mal im allgemeinen Feedback leisten wäre auch gut. Bilder sind hier auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## hebo89 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Gibts ein Tool, das mir über mehrere Stunden Parameter wie:
-fps
-GPU Temp
-CPU Temp
-GRAM Auslastung
-....

aufzeichnen kann und mir Max, Min und Avg Werte liefert?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. März 2014)

Fraps wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Kannst 

GPU-Z - Download - CHIP

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP

Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP

MSI Afterburner

mitlaufen lassen 

Task Manager liest auch einiges aus (Auslastung Ram/CPU etc...)


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Task Manager liest auch einiges aus (Auslastung Ram/CPU etc...)


 
Darauf würde ich nicht soviel setzen.


----------



## hebo89 (6. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



> Bestellstatus: bezahlt (voraussichtlich versandfertig am 17.03.2014)




Aaaarrgggh, wieso dauert das so lange, wenn bei der Bestellung alles "lieferbar" war...


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (7. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Wenn nur wow gespielt wird ist eine ssd total überflüssig und bringt dir nichts. Geh dann lieber in Richtung ->r9 280x


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Wenn nur wow gespielt wird ist eine ssd total überflüssig und bringt dir nichts. Geh dann lieber in Richtung ->r9 280x


 
Ich kenne keinen der mit einem Rechner wirklich nur absolut eine Anwendung benutzt.
Selbst wenn nur WoW gedaddelt wird.
Es wird gesurft, Email abgerufen/bearbeitet. Evtl bisschen Office.
Durch die SSD bekommt das ganze System einen Schub.


----------



## hebo89 (9. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Habe heute eine Mail von Mindfactory bekommen. Das Case sei erst ab dem 17.3. lieferbar und ich könne mir einer Alternative raussuchen.
Welches (bei MF lieferbare) Case empfehlt ihr?

Dieses Case sollte es ursprünglich werden.
Wie ist das Fractal Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Das R4 ist klasse, habe ich selbst, aber mit Fenster .

Auch klasse : 8568678 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ged&auml;mmt mit

Corsair Carbide Series 330R gedämmt Midi Tower ohne

BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne

8569829 - Corsair Graphite Series 230T mit Sichtfenster Midi

Fractal Arc Midi R2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Lancool PC-K62 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Sharkoon Mask Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Silverstone Kublai KL04 USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Zalman Z12 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Habe das Sharkoon Mask Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, bestellt. Mittlerweile ist es erst in 2 Tagen lieferbar. :/
In den Anhängen seht ihr die gelieferten Teile.

Was ist das für eine cremefarbene Folie um die Spulen? Gehört das so?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die Folie lass mal schön auf den Spulen, die gehört dahin .

Fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse .

Kopf hoch.

Oder Du rufst an und bestellst ein sofort verfügbares.

Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Die Folien sehen total gepfuscht aus 
Wenn ich den PC ca. 100 km zu dem Eigentümer fahre, kann ich den CPU Kühler dann drauf lassen, oder lieber ohne Kühler transportieren?
Wenn ich den Kühler jetzt hinmache, dann weg und dann wieder hin, geht sich das dann überhaupt mit der Wärmeleitpaste aus?

Edit: Dritter Versuch: Habe nun das Gehäuse bestellt Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Den Kühler kannst Du drauflassen.

PC hinlegen und kein Cross-Country fahren  .

Hast Du das telefonisch geändert, mit dem Gehäuse, oder wie ?


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Jap, musste nur paar Minuten Radio Dingsbums hören 
Und dadurch, dass der Preis unter dem des ursprünglichen Cases war, ging das sofort.
Jetzt steht als Status, dass es lagernd und für mich reserviert ist.

Ok danke 

Am liebsten würde ich das Teil schonmal zusammen bauen und die Installationen starten.
Aber das wird dann wohl dann bissl fummelig das MoBo samt fetten Themis ins Case zu schrauben.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Kannst Du aber schon zusammenschrauben.

Das Mainboard auf ein Stück Pappe legen, die Antistatikfolie ist nämlich von aussen leitend .

Und natürlich mit dem Strom aufpassen 

Den Themis solltest Du eh auf´s Board bauen, bevor Du das einbaust.
Lässt sich wesentlich leichter montieren.

Sooo groß ist der doch nicht, oder  ?

Den CPU-Stromanschluss oben links auf dem Board verdeckt der nicht ?


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ich lese jetzt mal die Handbücher, danach setze ich die CPU ein und setze den Kühler drauf. Dann poste ich paar Bilder.

Bin ich froh, dass ich antistatische Handschuhe hier habe.


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Das wäre ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit gewesen, den Kühler einzubauen, nachdem das MoBo im Case ist. 

So wie ich das sehe, ist kein Stromanschluss verdeckt.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Der Themis gehört aber einmal um 90° Grad gedreht drauf, damit der Lüfter Richtung Ram guckt.

Ist aber kein Akt


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

Echt? Wieso denn das?


----------



## Min1reb3l (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Weil er dann die kalte Luft ansaugt, die von vorne durch die Gehäuselüfter hineingeblasen wird und nicht wie jetzt die warme Luft von der Grafikkarte abbekommt


----------



## hebo89 (10. März 2014)

Aber bis das Case in 2 Tagen kommt, kann ich das mal so lassen, oder? 

Sollte ich dann die Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und neu hin machen, oder kann die dran bleiben?


----------



## Min1reb3l (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Wenn der Pc noch nicht gelaufen ist, kannst du den Kühler ruhig noch mal drehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Wenn der schon gelaufen ist, kannst Du die auch drauflassen.
Schön aufpassen, das kein Dreck drankommt.


----------



## hebo89 (11. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Ich probiere nur die Halterungen am MoBo zu entfernen. Wenn ich den Kühlkörper nicht von der CPU nehme, sondern einfach drehe, sollte kein Dreck hinkommen.
Kann man mit Nagellackentferner (von meiner Freundin  ) sonst den Kühler und die CPU reinigen?

Gestern Abend noch habe ich die World of Warcraft Installation gestartet. Während dem Download/Installation kann man bereits schon spielen. (Mehr schlecht als recht.) Hatte alle Grafiksettings auf max und hatte zwischen 100 und 250 fps. Ich stand in Pandaria in der Hauptstadt und bin bissl rumgeflogen.

Heute Abend wird die Installation fertig sein und ich werde genauere Zahlen und Screenshots liefern.
Bisher kann ich sagen: die GraKa hat im Idle 24° bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°. CPU hat zwischen 32 und 35° bei 1200 rpm. 

Neben den hohen fps hat mich die Bootzeit fast vom Hocker gehauen. Mein Mac mini (aktuelles Modell) mit Samsung 840 (nicht evo) ist schon recht flott, aber der Rechner ist kein Vergleich. (Gestoppte Zeiten folgen heute Abend.)


----------



## Rosigatton (11. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Nagellackentferner würde ich nicht nehmen. Kannst auch einfach mit nem weichen, fusselfreien Tuch reinigen.

Wenn Du den nur kurz drehst, musst Du gar nix reinigen, dann bleibt die alte Pampe einfach drauf, ist doch noch ganz frisch.


----------



## hebo89 (12. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Gestern konnte ich ein wenig World of Warcraft zocken.

Settings: Alles auf Ultra. Kantenglättung auf 8x
GPU Auslastung: 100 %
CPU Auslastung: 35 %
GPU Temp: max 70°
CPU Temp: max 40°
fps: 80-150 / avg (gefühlt): 100

----

Settings: Alles auf so niedrig wie möglich
fps: 200-500

----

Heute Abend haben wir 10er Raid.
Welche Werte wollt ihr haben? Reichen Temperaturen, Auslastung, fps und Screenshots von cpu-z, gpu-z, open hardware monitor? Diese Werte ziehe ich aus dem Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP. 
Ich werde mal Fraps zum fps messen testen.


----------



## NuVirus (13. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

25er lfr wäre toll


----------



## hebo89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Seltsamer weise, ging die fps im Thron des Donners (25er LFR) runter auf bis zu 30. Was daran so komisch ist: weder die CPU- noch die GPU Auslastung war bei 100 %. Wenn ich sonst in der Welt so unterwegs bin, ist die GPU konstant auf 99 % Auslastung.

Für die nicht-WoW'ler: 25er LFR heißt, dass dort 25 Spieler auf einem Haufen einen Boss legen. Da alle Spieler zaubern und hauen, gibt es dabei sehr viele visuelle Effekte. Trotzdem versteh ich nicht, warum weder GPU noch CPU voll ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. März 2014)

Kann daran liegen das du entweder vsync anhast oder wow einfach nur schlecht programmiert ist :p ich hab das gleiche auch in 25er Raids


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. März 2014)

Meistens liegt das an Addons.
Hast du Recount oder ähnliches aktiv?
Mach das mal beim nächsten 25er Raid aus.


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. März 2014)

Stimmt das hab ich auch vergessen, besonders Skada und Recount drückt die FPS nach unten


----------



## hebo89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, versucht vsync die fps an die Frequenz des Monitors anzupassen. Das hatte ich mal aus mal an. Wenn es an war, waren es eben max. 60 fps. In dem vorhin genannten "komischen" Raid, war es sowohl mit eingeschaltetem vsync als auch mit ausgeschaltetem so, dass weder gpu noch cpu voll ausgelastet waren.

Aktive Addons:
-skada
-elvUI
-weakauras
-dbm

Gute Idee, mal ohne Addons zu spielen! Das werde ich mal testen.


----------



## NuVirus (14. März 2014)

Beobachte wenn möglich mal ob 1 oder 2 Kerne stark ausgelastet sind wenn du im 25er bist, wow nutzt 4-kerne nicht gut da ist eher der Takt wichtig. Evtl Grafik noch zum testen runter um das als Limit definitiv auszuschließen.


----------



## hebo89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Open Hardware Monitor hat mir als max Wert eines Kernes 100 % Auslastung gezeigt. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie lange der Zustand angehalten hat.

Das werde ich aber mal machen, was du gesagt hast.


----------



## NuVirus (14. März 2014)

Wenn du nen 2. Bildschirm hast am besten taskmanager offen lassen dann siehst den genauen Verlauf. 
Falls du keinen hast einfach mal infight minimieren dann siehst immerhin die letzten Sekunden

Ich hab früher mal gespielt und will mir evtl das addon wieder anschauen deswegen das Interesse.


----------



## hebo89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Der Vorverkauf für das nächste Addon hat vor paar Tagen gestartet. Bis du dich jetzt gescheit equipt hast, ist das nächste Addon raus.  Es soll im Herbst veröffentlich werden. Wenn du dir jetzt das nächste Addon vorbestellst, bekommst instant einen Lvl 90er. Vllt für dich ganz interessant.


----------



## NuVirus (14. März 2014)

Das mein ich doch hab bis Anfang des aktuellen Tier gespielt


----------



## hebo89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

Für alle nicht-WoW'ler: Addons sind Zusätze von Drittherstellern, die die Oberfläche des Spiel verändern. So hat man mehr Informationen oder eine "schönere" Oberfläche.

Nachdem ich bei 50 fps eine GPU und CPU Auslastung von unter 50 % hatte, habe ich alle Cache und Addons Ordner gelöscht und mich neu eingeloggt. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass bei einer GPU Auslastung von 99% und CPU Auslastung von 30-40 % 250 fps angezeigt wurden. -> Problem gelöst.

Den 100 km Transport zum Eigentümer hat der PC ebenfalls problemlos überstanden.

Einziges und letztes Problem: m4v Videos werden in iTunes ruckelig dargestellt. Vielleicht wird ein Codec Pack Abhilfe schaffen. Mit dem VLC Player geht allerdings wunderbar, weswegen das Problem vernachlässigbar ist.

Was aber wirklich das größte Problem ist: der PC steht jetzt bei seinem Eigentümer und ich habe ihn somit nicht mehr. 
Besten Dank für eure Unterstützung, vor allem an Rosi.


----------



## hebo89 (1. April 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gaming PC für ca. 700 €*

/push

Ich fühl mich grad wie ein DAU, aber ich habe gelesen, dass es bei anderen MoBos wichtig ist, in welchem Slot die GraKa steckt. Ist das bei dem ASRock B85M Pro4 auch so?

Die GraKa steckt im unteren PCIe Slot. Mit "unten" meine ich den Slot, der auf dem Geizhals-Bild und im angehängten Bild "unten" ist. Also weiter weg vom CPU Sockel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. April 2014)

Gpu sollten immer im ersten Slot seien, damit die auch elektrisch mit 16x angebunden ist


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. April 2014)

Das Problem ist nicht die elektronische Anbindung, sondern die Lanes, die die GPU bekommt. Ganz oben hat sie die volle Anbindung, bau sie da ein.


----------

